# Buying a horse



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I was hoping that someone on here would be able to give me their opinions on my situation right now. The basic story is, a horse that I used to work with and ride at the stables, came up for sale recently. I have wanted a horse for a very long time, but have always put it off. When this horse came up for sale I decided that it was too good an opportunity to miss. So, I contacted the owner and after some messaging back and forth via facebook, we arranged a day for me to go view the horse.

On arrival at the stables the owner told me that the tack for the horse was elsewhere and she couldn't get hold of it. I was a bit miffed because it had been about 30mins drive. So we arranged for me to go see the horse again the next week. I was able to take a vet friend along with me, who was going to do all those joint and hoof tests for me. When we got there the owner was already warming the horse up, which again, I was miffed about. After I had ridden the horse, my vet friend looked him over and said that she couldn't find anything immediately wrong. 

After the horse had been put away me and the owner discussed what to do next. I asked for a trial, which at first she wouldn't agree to. As soon as she said that I told her that I would look elsewhere for a horse and she soon changed her mind, so we agreed that I would take the horse on a months trial. During the next week I organized insurance and stabling. I informed the owner (who was on their holidays at the time) that everything was sorted and she told me that she would move the horse to his new stables the day after she got home. This was supposed to have been today. Now, I text the owner yesterday to ask what time she would be getting here so I could meet her, and she text me back saying that she couldn't bring him today. When she was going to actually tell me this I'm not sure! 

Now a few times during the viewings and through messaging, she has mentioned that the horse is on a starvation paddock because grass makes him 'fizzy'. And when she asked about the new stables, she made sure once again that there was limited grazing. I asked her politely to let me know for sure when the horse would be moved, because I'd already had to phone the stables at very short notice to re arrange the stabling. She said she didn't know, but would tell me as soon as. In this last message she also (for the first time) told me I would have to sign a agreement to look after the horse via her specifications. Which was fine, but once again she specifically mentioned keeping him on restricted grazing. 

I still don't know for certain what is happening, but I'm starting to feel like there is something not quite right here. I would appreciate your honest opinions on this please. Thanks so much xx


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds like she just wants to sell him on as quickly as possible, I'd also be more than concerned that she was already warming him up when you arrived. If I sell a horse I leave it in the field and wait till viewers actually turn up, then catch, bring in and groom etc with help from prospective new owners - gives me a chance to assess how they are with basics and then go from there. I personally would walk away from a horse that I had never seen brought in from the field and was already getting worked when I arrived - alarm bells would be ringing! I would also say that her obsession with restricted grazing says to me he has had lami - which in itself is not a problem but depends on the damage done and the level of work I was expecting from the horse in the future and also it adds to the extra care that horse needs in the future.

I would also stress that taking a vet friend along with you is great but in a court would mean diddly squat if anything goes wrong and you need to claim on the insurance etc - you need a 5-stage vetting from an independent vet who has no connection to the seller, otherwise you haven't got a leg to stand on legally. I'd walk away if I were you - if she was genuine she would be bending over backwards in this market to sell a horse!!!

I'd also say that I know you knew this horse in the past but it only takes one numpty to ruin an animal - I went to buy a stallion and was gazumped at the last minute, that horse was for sale again a year later and I bought him unseen, a year later I had him shot - he was seriously screwed up and not the same horse I had seen a year earlier, he also had thyroid cancer which is just one of those things, but a hard lesson to learn.

The market is crap at the mo so is perfect for buying fantastic bargains - so personally I'd look else where - The old saying goes "if it's too good to be true, then it probably is!!" - good luck!!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Totally agree with AlexArt, And by the way the owner is acting that would put me off straight away!! She is acting as if she has something to hide and the restricted grazing thing would also say to me that the horse is a lami and she is trying to put you off the scent. Very irresposinsible of her so she blatantly just wants a quick sale, and doesnt care where he goes!! 

Also when I try out horses I like to be able to bring in from field, groom, tack up, watch ther owner warm up and then me ride, then untack and feed. Obviously all under the supervision of the owner but you need to know that you are getting to know the horse first hand and that you, personally, have checked the horse over instead of just being told everything is fine by the person who just wants to sell it. Unless you do you wont have piece of mind over what you are buying.

If you decide to go ahead I would most definitely get the contract read over by a solicitor, you need to know exactlky what is in it and exactly where you stand with it all.

Good luck!!


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you both for your advice. I have took what you have said and thought about what to do. Eventually I decided that I would give the owner one last chance. I slyly asked her if the horse had lami, making out I wanted to know so I could provide care for him. And she assures me it is not laminitis. I know it's still just her say, but I've decided to go ahead with the trial.

All being well, I should get him tomorrow. If for whatever reason she lets me down again (it has been a little hard to get replies from her, but last time I spoke, which was this morning, all was still on for moving him) I'll look elsewhere for a horse. It's a shame if that happens because I do think he is pretty much what I've been looking for. But only time will tell.

Thanks again, I'll keep you updated. I have him now on a 2 week trial, and the livery I'm using seems really knowledgeable and helpful and have already assured me they will give me help if I need it with the horse.


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

As they say go with you heart If in doubt walk away plenty of horses looking for good owners:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## harley83 (Aug 16, 2011)

before i bought my horse dillon i had a similar experiance where the women said she like me to buy him and i started organising things then she rung me a few days later and said she had changed her mind, which really upset me then a few days later she rung me back again and said she had changed her mind again and i could have him.

i then decided that it was likely she would continue to mess me around so i told her no. an i ended up with my favorite man dillon who is an absolute legend. everything happens for a reason.

i know you said you would give her one more chance but it seems really fishy to me. iv never gone to see a horse and not been able to tack it up myself or seen it brought to and from a field. it looks to me as though she is not telling you something.

that said i think you should listen to your gut if you think its ok go for it.

good luck


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. And I did go with my gut instincts and I've now bought the horse. There were many trials along the way, but he's now mine  We have had a brilliant three weeks together and I think we really click together. We're still getting to know one another, but so far he's been a super star. I took him to see Bison, Alpaca's and deer the other day (they were in a farm we hack through) and even though he'd never seen them before, he didn't care... cows were another matter... figures lol. The one animal he's bound to have seen lots and he's scared of them lol. Bless, but he's been great ^_^


----------

